# Hot Import Nights Los Angeles Pix! (^_^)



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Just wanted to share some pix I took at Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2 days ago! 

Sorry, some of the pictures are really dark cuz all the lights were off during the event. I only got good shots at set up and afterwards when the lights were on.

Showed with my crew, R-Rides, mostly G35s & FX SUV!

Anyways, enjoy!

Speedraver\ - HIN LA 3/22/08










Speedraver: "Yesss officer... is there a problem?"









Marty: "Must...do...one... more... push-up!"




































Check in area:









R-Rides at the inspection/load in area:









R-Rides setting up:































































But check out what's inside.... I heard it was 1000HP!



































































































Helmet signed by Japanese Drifter, "Nomuken"!


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...









Inside this guys G:









Why?



























My 350z booth:



























This crew, I'm guessing, couldn't get girls to model for them....










So they used mannequins instead.









Time to haul Randy's G35 trophies to the event!









Daryl was there with his R35 GT-R!


















Nice trophies Randy & Viet:









Oh yeah, here's mine beeyatches!





















































































































Sorry, too damn dark to take good pix.


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's what the line looked like at 9:30 pm!


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

I love the guys reactions!  









Alicia Whitten getting ready to randomly pick a guy for a lap dance! 


























































































And the winners are: Randy, Viet, & Ted of Arrrrrr-Rides!  



























Ted's Hottest Old School Datsun 510 (Bluebird):









Randy's 2nd Place 2 Door Mild & Hottest Mild Infiniti:









Viet's 1st Place Hottest Truck/SUV:













































Damn, Team Auto Koncept won pretty much all the trophies! :icon11: 









ARRRRR-Rides! 









Here we are at Dennys at 3:00am after the show!









Nite-nite Marty!  









There are more pix here:

Speedraver\ - HIN LA 3/22/08
Speedraver\ - HIN LA Pt. 2

I'll put up vids in another thread!

Thanks for looking...

-john / speedraver


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

More girlie pics please. I have a trophy like yours, got it in the 9th grade.
Thanks for the pics, so were hilarious.


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

hyrev said:


> More girlie pics please. I have a trophy like yours, got it in the 9th grade.
> Thanks for the pics, so were hilarious.


Moar girlie pix here:

AutoImportCraze.com - Coverage, Features, Insight

AutoImportCraze.com - Coverage, Features, Insight

:thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

speedraver said:


> I love the guys reactions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is such a copy cat


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are some vids I took... sorry for the shakey cam action:

YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 1
YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 2
YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 3
YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 4
YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 5
YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 7
YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 8
YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 9

On one of the stages they were randomly picking a guy, out of the huge crowd, to get a little lap dance from one of the models.... but for some magical reason I happened to be at the right place... at the right time.

YouTube - Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008 Pt. 6


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Better quality vids from another site:

Hot Import Nights Los Angeles 2008

(^_^)


----------

